# CM10 WiFi authentication problem



## josiv (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi. I recently installed CM9 by following a combination of Idiot's Guide on RevTV and this site - http://www.webosnati...d-your-touchpad. Things went great, it installed, and I thought I had a real, working HP Android Touchpad...un til I tried connecting to WiFi. It goes through the authentication process, flashes briefly between between 'Authenticating' and 'Connecting' before going back to 'Authenticating', then stops at 'Authentication Problem' (the signal is good). I thought maybe it was something to do with CM9, so I upgraded to CM10 following the Idiot's Guide 2.0 on RevTV . Again, the process was flawless, except I can't connect to WiFi. I'm currently running CM version 10-20130304-EXTERIMENTAL-tenderloin-FOR_LIMITED_TESTING_ONLY_CAM, build number cm_tenderloin-userdebug 4.1.2 JZO54K eng.jc.20130303.180939 test-keys, Android 4.1.2. I did shorten the Device hostname to 'Android' but that didn't help. Does anyone have an idea of what may be wrong?


----------



## JohnA2u (Jan 9, 2013)

Try forgetting the WiFi connection. Then reconnect and enter your password again. Maybe you entered an incorrect password. That will give you that error.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I've seen that on certain routers. To fix it I had to enable wireless "G" (but on my own, I use just wireless "N".


----------



## josiv (Apr 18, 2013)

I think it may have been as simple as an incorrect password. I played around with the manual settings but then chose to keep it at 'none', then 'forgot' the connection and re-entered the password...and it connected. Sorry for wasting anyone's time when it was as simple as that, and thanks for the replies!


----------

